# Durban, South Africa



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

South Africa's habour city. To the best of my knowledge, it is the 3rd largest city after Johannesburg and Cape Town


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots more more!!!


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

FIFA 2010 World Cup stadium under construction in Durban to be called King Senzangakhona (named after Shaka Zulu's father)


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Beach cafes 





































By night


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Recent A1 grand prix in Durban


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Fruit market










Durban is home to the Zulus and Indians which makes it very rich in cultural diversity


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

^^ I love the British / Indian / South African features juxtaposed in that last urban photo you posted.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

The city is home to Africa's largest convention centre with total sitting capacity of 10,000. Its called the Durban International Convention Centre (ICC)


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

kulani said:


> FIFA 2010 World Cup stadium under construction in Durban to be called King Senzangakhona (named after Shaka Zulu's father)


Is that the definite final design of the stadium and surrounding precinct? Because if it is-- WOW! Great, modern design for Durbs!!


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Awesome new photos! It will look even better in 3 years.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice City.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

thryve said:


> ^^ I love the British / Indian / South African features juxtaposed in that last urban photo you posted.


If you mean the photo with the blue and white bus, that's not Durban. It's clearly somewhere in England, probably in or near Leicester (the name on the bus's destination indicator).


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Gag Halfrunt said:


> If you mean the photo with the blue and white bus, that's not Durban. It's clearly somewhere in England, probably in or near Leicester (the name on the bus's destination indicator).


Thanks for pointing that out Gag, i took it from a different city forum on their Durban photo gallery and didn't bother to look closely. I have removed it.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

more A1 grand prix pictures


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

thryve said:


> Is that the definite final design of the stadium and surrounding precinct? Because if it is-- WOW! Great, modern design for Durbs!!


Thryve, this is the final design of the stadium. The only thing we are not sure is whether it will keep the name as there are some rumours that they may change the name. I hope they keep the name as its a great honour to one of the greatest warriors in the history of South Africa and the Zulu people.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

street level picture of the beach front










Entrance to a popular Casino, a statue depicting the weapons used by the Zulu warriors


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Durban Westville, lovely scenary in this part of the city


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

People of Durban at the A1 grand prix


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure who that is, but looks like the Mayor of Durban or the King of Zulu awarding some medals etc.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Good to see some of my pics and montages used to showcase Durban. Sadly not enough people know the beauty to be found here or that the city even exists, hopefully with the 2010 world cup and potential 2011 fina world champs more people outside the commonwealth will start to know the wonders of this fine city. With growth over 6% we really are a growing centre


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

thryve said:


> Is that the definite final design of the stadium and surrounding precinct? Because if it is-- WOW! Great, modern design for Durbs!!


Yes that is the final design...been out for 9 months now... and construction on the arch has begun with piling for the rest complete


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah!!! It's a great city!


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

The streets of Durban


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

the skyline looks like this from 32 kilometers away


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Below is a picture of University of Natal (Durban campus), i did my first year of varsity here 10 years ago


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

great city

have an attachment to it


----------



## Ogaden (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats quite stunning isnt Really
Durban has to be a World Class City
By the scene of those pictures


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

great pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Durban (Zulu: eThekwini (IPA: [ˈɛːʔtɛˌkwinĭ]) is the second most populous city in South Africa, forming part of the eThekwini metropolitan municipality. It is the largest city in KwaZulu-Natal and is famous as the busiest port in Africa. It is also a major centre of tourism due to the city's warm subtropical climate and beaches.

Today, Durban is the busiest container port in Africa, and a popular tourist destination.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Durban and the coastal areas of KwaZulu Natal province receive mostly domestic tourism, while Cape Town attracts more international visitors. It is a shame really, and the city really needs to do more to market itself abroad and to tourists who go to Cape Town. 

Further upmarket, the people of uMhlanga and Balito are friendly too.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

HirakataShi said:


> It is a shame really, and the city really needs to do more to market itself abroad and to tourists who go to Cape Town.
> 
> Further upmarket, the people of uMhlanga and Balito are friendly too.


I think things like the following are doing more harm than any kind of clever marketing could ever correct - These are no secrets to anyone

http://www.ports.co.za/news/article_2006_11_20_0734.html#one

http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?p=918661​


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

^^ I don't see why that would discourage tourism when a drug war in Acapulco hasn't discouraged American parents from letting their teenage children go there on spring break.
http://www.reuters.com/article/wtMostRead/idUSN0346665020070303

Besides, the international tourists still keep pouring into Cape Town.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I think things like the following are doing more harm than any kind of clever marketing could ever correct - These are no secrets to anyone
> 
> http://www.ports.co.za/news/article_2006_11_20_0734.html#one
> 
> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?p=918661​


No matter where in the world you go on holiday you have to be vigilant in certain area's. 

In the first case the tour company stopped the busses in an area that is not suitable for tourists and they should have known that. If they had the intelligence to drive 1km up the road nothing of the sort would have happened.

The second incident happened in close vicinity to the first on a road that has been notorious as a drug and prostitute haven for years. 

On both occassions the people were warned not to go into that area, however they decided to ignore warnings. People must take responsibility for their own stupidity.

I am NOT accepting the attacks, i am merely stating that there are area's in every single destination that you must not go to, and that does give a reflection on the entire city.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

On another note regarding *foreign* tourists numbers, IOL states in an article in Nov 06 that 

"46 percent growth in KwaZulu-Natal's *foreign* tourist figures, which have helped the *province outstrip the Western Cape's foreign arrivals*"

http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?click_id=417&set_id=14&art_id=vn20061124100209108C777926

Either nobody is doing their homework or IOL is incorrrect??

The problem is there has always been this great 'rivalry' between Durban and Cape Town and Cape Town will win hands down everytime. Cape Town has always attracted the more sophisticated tourist with more dollar spend per visitor and that is not going to change in a hurry. There is more on offer in Cape Town to the discerning foreign tourist and thats apart from the breathtaking scenery.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice CBD shot from the net...


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Durban is stunning... and it brings me memories of someone I really loved  You guys live in a wonderful country!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> On another note regarding *foreign* tourists numbers, IOL states in an article in Nov 06 that
> 
> "46 percent growth in KwaZulu-Natal's *foreign* tourist figures, which have helped the *province outstrip the Western Cape's foreign arrivals*"
> 
> ...


I always wondered about those foreign arrivals, were they supported by greater foreign arrivals the durban airport, in comparison to CT that is?..so how are these foreigners arriving? boat? train? helicopter?


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Street show in Durban










amazing sand art


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

as seen from Durban Westville










Pinetown, just 40 kilometers from Durban, along the N3 highway


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

an amazing view of Durban taken from University of Natal


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

University of Kwazulu-Natal


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Great pics. I had it stuck in my head that Durban was inland, though. Looks like a very nice place and I love all that water.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

it is Africa's largest and busiest port


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Durban looks like a mix between Africa and America. Seems like a beautiful and wealthy city!


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> Durban looks like a mix between Africa and America. Seems like a beautiful and wealthy city!


As well as a mix of Asia (with its large Indian population) and Europe (with lots of Victorian and Edwardian buildings). It's quite the cultural melting pot!


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

we do have a good mix all cultures. heck we have nearly 1 million indian people living in durban as well as a large chinese/taiwanese population.

And with all the new development totally taking over the city we are definately on the major up and up with over 6% annual growth


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> I always wondered about those foreign arrivals, were they supported by greater foreign arrivals the durban airport, in comparison to CT that is?..so how are these foreigners arriving? boat? train? helicopter?


They have nothing to do with airport arrivals on their own. If that was the case then Kruger would have no foreign arrivals.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice thread ! By the way for the your guys living in this pleasant city - it is repored that Durban was hit by the billow , and what is the situation right now ? And does everything resume to normal ?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dysan1 said:


> They have nothing to do with airport arrivals on their own. If that was the case then Kruger would have no foreign arrivals.


I think we all know those stats are bit dodge.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

but you can't fly directly from outside south africa to durban - you have to fly first to joburg

even though a ticket says it i think all planes stop at joburg

my dad had a flight to cape town last year and it stopped in joburg both ways and he wasn't allowed off the plane


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

spongeg said:


> but you can't fly directly from outside south africa to durban - you have to fly first to joburg
> 
> even though a ticket says it i think all planes stop at joburg
> 
> my dad had a flight to cape town last year and it stopped in joburg both ways and he wasn't allowed off the plane


New international airport and free zone about to start construction so this will change in a few years


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

cmoonflyer said:


> Nice thread ! By the way for the your guys living in this pleasant city - it is repored that Durban was hit by the billow , and what is the situation right now ? And does everything resume to normal ?


It appears the city of Durban is slowly returning to normal and recovering from the recent waves that hit it. Below are some pictures that i found that shows the extent of damage caused by the recent waves. To quote a recent news article i read about the tragedy

"Pretoria - The government will help with reconstruction of infrastructure on the KwaZulu-Natal coast, which was damaged recently by tidal waves up to 8 metres high, said Provincial and Local Government Minister Sydney Mufamadi on Monday. Mufamadi, who is responsible for the national government's disaster management, will visit some of the affected areas on Tuesday."

"Waves of between 6 and 10 metres pounded the KwaZulu-Natal coastline last weekend, causing considerable structural damage along the beachfront. Margate, Port Edwards, Ballito and Umdloti were some of the worst-hit areas."


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

the port was also affected with the waves causing havoc with some of the containers


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Those pictures of the overturned ship were not from Durban. No ships overturned in Durban harbour or out at sea. The images were a hoax, showing images of ship that overturned in the port of Helsinki last week.


----------

